# Milan: rosso dimezzato e boom ricavi con la Champions.



## admin (14 Maggio 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, indiscrezioni parlano di un rosso dimezzato da parte del Milan rispetto alla scorsa stagione quando il club chiuse a -195 mln. Ora si parla di -95 mln. Indebitamento ridotto e ottimizzazione dei costi. Ora il Milan vuole limitare gli aumenti di stipendi per i nuovi contratti, anche col ritorno in Champions. La vendita delle maglie online procede spedita: +200%. Anche grazie ai negozi chiusi. E con la Champions, tra ricavi da coppa e da stadio possono arrivare 100 mln.


----------



## bmb (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335091 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, indiscrezioni parlano di un rosso dimezzato da parte del Milan rispetto alla scorsa stagione quando il club chiuse a -195 mln. Ora si parla di -95 mln. Indebitamento ridotto e ottimizzazione dei costi. Ora il Milan vuole limitare gli aumenti di stipendi per i nuovi contratti, anche col ritorno in Champions. La vendita delle maglie online procede spedita: +200%. Anche grazie ai negozi chiusi. E con la Champions, tra ricavi da coppa e da stadio possono arrivare 100 mln.



Quali ricavi da stadio?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2335107 ha scritto:


> Quali ricavi da stadio?



Dici gli stadi non riapriranno nemmeno a settembre?
Io di questo calcio di plastica francamente non ne posso più.

Non sopporto non poter andare ogni tanto allo stadio ( per il mio milan ma anche per altri eventi), non sopporto vedere le partite con le tribune vuote, non sopporto più le voci degli allenatori che telecomandano i calciatori.
C'era una volta il trap che fischiava per farsi sentire.

Questo non è calcio, checchè se ne dica.
Mi è venuta la pelle d'oca quando ho visto i tifosi accompagnare i pullman della squadra.
Mi hanno emozionato più quelle immagini che quelle del campo .


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335091 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, indiscrezioni parlano di un rosso dimezzato da parte del Milan rispetto alla scorsa stagione quando il club chiuse a -195 mln. Ora si parla di -95 mln. Indebitamento ridotto e ottimizzazione dei costi. Ora il Milan vuole limitare gli aumenti di stipendi per i nuovi contratti, anche col ritorno in Champions. La vendita delle maglie online procede spedita: +200%. Anche grazie ai negozi chiusi. E con la Champions, tra ricavi da coppa e da stadio possono arrivare 100 mln.



Speriamo la 'macchina' sia finalmente partita.


----------



## bmb (14 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2335111 ha scritto:


> Dici gli stadi non riapriranno nemmeno a settembre?
> Io di questo calcio di plastica francamente non ne posso più.
> 
> Non sopporto non poter andare ogni tanto allo stadio ( per il mio milan ma anche per altri eventi), non sopporto vedere le partite con le tribune vuote, non sopporto più le voci degli allenatori che telecomandano i calciatori.
> ...



Secondo me prima di rivedere un San Siro con 75000 persone passeranno ancora 1-2 anni.


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335091 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, indiscrezioni parlano di un rosso dimezzato da parte del Milan rispetto alla scorsa stagione quando il club chiuse a -195 mln. Ora si parla di -95 mln. Indebitamento ridotto e ottimizzazione dei costi. Ora il Milan vuole limitare gli aumenti di stipendi per i nuovi contratti, anche col ritorno in Champions. La vendita delle maglie online procede spedita: +200%. Anche grazie ai negozi chiusi. E con la Champions, tra ricavi da coppa e da stadio possono arrivare 100 mln.



Ma come ma Gazidis non è un fesso inutile per molti qui dentro e ora i passivi sono dimezzati? C'è per forza un errore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2335112 ha scritto:


> Speriamo la 'macchina' sia finalmente partita.



Il volano della CL è la chiave..però va consolidato..so che aveva fatto storcere il naso ai più..ma le parole di scaroni erano tristemente vere: oggi è meglio andare in CL 5 anni di fila che vincere uno scudetto e andarci solo 2 volte


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Maggio 2021)

Sono tutte cifre poco significative.

Innanzitutto dai bilanci 19/20 mancava l&#8217;ultima rata di Sky che invece troviamo doppia nei bilancio 20/21.

Poi sono zero i ricavi da stadio, zero i ricavi da tourné o amichevoli. Ridotti enormemente i ricavi commerciali.

Insomma. Impossibile fare una foto realistica del bilancio societario prima del bilancio 21/22


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2335120 ha scritto:


> Ma come ma Gazidis non è un fesso inutile per molti qui dentro e ora i passivi sono dimezzati? C'è per forza un errore.



Effettivamente da molti (quasi tutti) è stato fatto passare come uno scemo incapace. Io non l'ho mai davvero inquadrato, ma se da un lato ho compreso il malcontento dei tifosi, dall'altro l'ho trovato fin troppo esagerato e prematuro.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335091 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, indiscrezioni parlano di un rosso dimezzato da parte del Milan rispetto alla scorsa stagione quando il club chiuse a -195 mln. Ora si parla di -95 mln. Indebitamento ridotto e ottimizzazione dei costi. Ora il Milan vuole limitare gli aumenti di stipendi per i nuovi contratti, anche col ritorno in Champions. La vendita delle maglie online procede spedita: +200%. Anche grazie ai negozi chiusi. E con la Champions, tra ricavi da coppa e da stadio possono arrivare 100 mln.



Parlare di rossi e ottimizzazione, e poi dare stipendi da fantascienza ad un portiere, mi sembra proprio un nonsense.

Detto questo, ancora non ci siamo in CL.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2335120 ha scritto:


> Ma come ma Gazidis non è un fesso inutile per molti qui dentro e ora i passivi sono dimezzati? C'è per forza un errore.



In realtà le capacità di gazidis dovremmo vederle dall'aumento degli introiti, i tagli alla rosa senza perdere in valori tecnici sono merito di maldini e massara.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2335120 ha scritto:


> Ma come ma Gazidis non è un fesso inutile per molti qui dentro e ora i passivi sono dimezzati? C'è per forza un errore.



Sono sempre stato uno dei pochi a difenderlo, grande e moderno dirigente.
La tifoseria aveva semplicemente bisogno del solito capro espiatorio dove sfogare un po di frustrazione e sputare un po di bile


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2335208 ha scritto:


> In realtà le capacità di gazidis dovremmo vederle dall'aumento degli introiti, i tagli alla rosa senza perdere in valori tecnici sono merito di maldini e massara.



Si, perché i diktat finanziari su quanto tagliare stipendi e quanto spendere li da Maldini a Massara non Gazidis a Maldini certo...


----------



## mark (14 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2335217 ha scritto:


> Si, perché i diktat finanziari su quanto tagliare stipendi e quanto spendere li da Maldini a Massara non Gazidis a Maldini certo...



Un conto è dare i diktat e un conto è fare tagli rinforzando al tempo stesso la rosa. Anch'io posso dire "il prossimo anno monte ingaggi più basso di 20 milioni", poi però bisogna farlo senza indebolire la squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2335217 ha scritto:


> Si, perché i diktat finanziari su quanto tagliare stipendi e quanto spendere li da Maldini a Massara non Gazidis a Maldini certo...



Gazidis avvalla le operazioni in entrata . Assolutamente.
Come ha bocciato l'operazione spalletti.
Maldini e Massara lavorano dentro dei paletti ben prestibiliti.


Ovviamente , contrariamente, colui che deve portare sponsors al milan è gazidis, non di certo Maldini.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2021)

mark;2335224 ha scritto:


> Un conto è dare i diktat e un conto è fare tagli rinforzando al tempo stesso la rosa. Anch'io posso dire "il prossimo anno monte ingaggi più basso di 20 milioni", poi però bisogna farlo senza indebolire la squadra.



Esatto.
Ridurre i costi è un'imposizione dall'alto ma ottenere risultati sportivi tagliando i costi non è altrettanto automatico.
Credo, in tal senso, maldini e massara abbiano lavorato egregiamente.

Parere mio personale.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335091 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, indiscrezioni parlano di un rosso dimezzato da parte del Milan rispetto alla scorsa stagione quando il club chiuse a -195 mln. Ora si parla di -95 mln. Indebitamento ridotto e ottimizzazione dei costi. Ora il Milan vuole limitare gli aumenti di stipendi per i nuovi contratti, anche col ritorno in Champions. La vendita delle maglie online procede spedita: +200%. Anche grazie ai negozi chiusi. E con la Champions, tra ricavi da coppa e da stadio possono arrivare 100 mln.



L'unico problema del Milan sono i ricavi. Sotto tutti gli altri aspetti la gestione è eccellente.

Chiaro che con la CL possa mettersi in moto finalmente il motore. Secondo me non basta una qualificazione in realtà, dovremo riuscire a restare al vertice e qualificarci di nuovo per qualche stagione di fila, allora il discorso cambia.

Un punto soprattutto è fondamentale: noi non abbiamo debiti. Letteralmente zero. Mentre Juve e Inter hanno oltre un indebitamento colossale pure due bond in scadenza che pendono come due gigliottine sopra le loro teste. Per loro si prospetta un drastico ridimensionamento (per l'Inter pure peggio, la situazione è tragica). Al contrario noi abbiamo già anticipato le cose e adesso basta proseguire il percorso già intrapreso.

Quindi è razionale aspettarsi che le prossime stagione saremo ancora piu competitivi nei loro confronti e la lotta per i primi 4 posti meno drammatica degli ultimi anni per noi.

Importante sarà avere coraggio e coerenza fregandocene della pressione della piazza, altrimenti torniamo indietro come nel gioco dell'oca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Maggio 2021)

mark;2335224 ha scritto:


> Un conto è dare i diktat e un conto è fare tagli rinforzando al tempo stesso la rosa. Anch'io posso dire "il prossimo anno monte ingaggi più basso di 20 milioni", poi però bisogna farlo senza indebolire la squadra.



Peró é la dirigenza che da la Linea.

Ad esempio Leonardo prende e investe 36 milioni in un anno per Higuain. Poi, spinto da nuovo CEO a rinunciarci, come soluzione trova solo quella di spendere 75 milioni per i cartellini di Piatek e Paquetá.

A quel punto é la dirigenza che fissa la linea: basta ingaggi folli, puntare su giovani con un certo profilo, eventualmente anche con cartellino oneroso se giustificato (Leao, Tonali, Tomori), ma la dirigenza avvalla solo acquisti in un quadro concordato tra parte tecnica ed economica.

Insomma, é un quadro dipinto a 8 mani (Maldini, Massara, Gazidis e Pioli).

Siamo ancora a 1/3 del guado perché:

- dobbiamo raggiungere la CL e farlo con continuitá
- dobbiamo finire di consolidare La Rosa con rinnovi, riscatti, cessioni degli esuberi (questa estate é chiave)
- dobbiamo raggiungere un equibrio di bilancio al netto di rilevanti plusvalenze.

Da lì in poi possiamo solo crescere.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2335229 ha scritto:


> Peró é la dirigenza che da la Linea.
> 
> Ad esempio Leonardo prende e investe 36 milioni in un anno per Higuain. Poi, spinto da nuovo CEO a rinunciarci, come soluzione trova solo quella di spendere 75 milioni per i cartellini di Piatek e Paquetá.
> 
> ...



Quel che conta è che ognuno faccia il suo , senza sconfinare nelle competenze altrui.


----------



## mil77 (14 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2335145 ha scritto:


> Sono tutte cifre poco significative.
> 
> Innanzitutto dai bilanci 19/20 mancava l’ultima rata di Sky che invece troviamo doppia nei bilancio 20/21.
> 
> ...



Inoltre nel bilancio c'è anche la plusvalenza di Suso, non inserita in precedente


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2335228 ha scritto:


> L'unico problema del Milan sono i ricavi. Sotto tutti gli altri aspetti la gestione è eccellente.
> 
> Chiaro che con la CL possa mettersi in moto finalmente il motore. Secondo me non basta una qualificazione in realtà, dovremo riuscire a restare al vertice e qualificarci di nuovo per qualche stagione di fila, allora il discorso cambia.
> 
> ...



Cosa intendi dire in questa parte? 

Concordo su tutto, il punto é che come dici una qualificazione non é sufficente per una cosolidazione definitiva, ad oggi seppur ipotizzando un ridimensionamento importante in estate di Inter e Juve, rimaniamo comunque inferiori a loro. Lo stesso Napoli é superiore a noi in termini di rosa. L'Atalanta colma il gap col gioco. La Lazio dipende da cosa sceglie di puntare, ma quest'anno cederanno almeno un pezzo importante se non dovessero riuscire a qualficarsi in Champions, e la Roma sembra voler fare sul serio con Mourinho. 

Insomma la lotta Champions 2021/2022 ha tutte le premesse per essere ancora più indecisa di questa, invece di 5 squadre per 3 posti possono essercene 6 per 4, con livellamento delle potenze in gioco. L'anomalia la si vede anche dal numero di punti fatti dalle prime 5 squadre, robe mai viste in Italia. 

Questo per dire, se ti qualifichi quest'anno cosa fai il prossimo? Maldini dice che la Champions non era un obiettivo di inizio stagione, dovesse essere centrata sarebbe quantomeno una gradita sorpresa, se l'obbiettivo é migliorarsi ogni anno allora cosa sarebbe l'obbiettivo del prossimo? Per centrarlo con sicurezza servono 2 aquisti di livello, e altri profili simili a quelli presi di recente altrimenti il motore si inceppa. Oppure dobbiamo sperare che 2 tra le sei squadre facciano disastri.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Maggio 2021)

Che Gazidis nel suo lavoro ci sappia fare l'aveva dimostrato già in Inghilterra.
Qua ha ereditato una società ferma a 10 anni fa, è normale che non portasse risultati immediati, ma col tempo la bontà del suo lavoro si stà vedendo con sponsor e sopratutto partnership (Rocknation) da club moderno.

L'importante che non metta becco nelle questioni di campo come ha provato a fare lo scorso anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2335208 ha scritto:


> In realtà le capacità di gazidis dovremmo vederle dall'aumento degli introiti, i tagli alla rosa senza perdere in valori tecnici sono merito di maldini e massara.



improvvisamente dopo la vittoria con la juve la medaglia è girata ancora.

pioli, maldini e gazidis sono tornati 3 fenomeni assoluti.
senza considerare i criticatissimi theo, tomori, diaz, rebic.......


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2335112 ha scritto:


> Speriamo la 'macchina' sia finalmente partita.



Manca la Champions, con qualificazione conquistata possiamo dire a gran voce che almeno per i conti " siamo tornati". 
Poi ci sarà tutta la parte sportiva, comunque alla faccia di tutti i criticoni a prescindere i numeri sono li a parlare per noi.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2335292 ha scritto:


> Che Gazidis nel suo lavoro ci sappia fare l'aveva dimostrato già in Inghilterra.
> Qua ha ereditato una società ferma a 10 anni fa, è normale che non portasse risultati immediati, ma col tempo la bontà del suo lavoro si stà vedendo con sponsor e sopratutto partnership (Rocknation) da club moderno.
> 
> L'importante che non metta becco nelle questioni di campo come ha provato a fare lo scorso anno.



Un AD di un grande club, per fare bene, deve portare successi. Deve vincere. Altrimenti è fuori.

In nessun grande club al mondo i tifosi vanno a fare i caroselli per il bilancio. Solo al Milan, probabilmente.


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335091 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, indiscrezioni parlano di un rosso dimezzato da parte del Milan rispetto alla scorsa stagione quando il club chiuse a -195 mln. Ora si parla di -95 mln. Indebitamento ridotto e ottimizzazione dei costi. Ora il Milan vuole limitare gli aumenti di stipendi per i nuovi contratti, anche col ritorno in Champions. La vendita delle maglie online procede spedita: +200%. Anche grazie ai negozi chiusi. E con la Champions, tra ricavi da coppa e da stadio possono arrivare 100 mln.



La strada intrapresa dal punto di vista sportivo ed economico (le due cose si intrecciano) è assolutamente quella giusta.
Se consideriamo il punto di partenza, da quando Paolo (sfido qualcuno a farsi avanti adesso per criticarlo) e Ricky massara si sono impossessati dell'area tecnica aiutati dall'eccellente scouting di Moncada, abbiamo fatto eccellenti operazioni dal punto di vista tecnico (Theo, Bennacer e Tomori su tutte) e di prospettiva, con l'effetto secondario di alleggerire anche il bilancio.

Considero un po' lo 0-3 allo stadium la cartina di tornasole che mostra la bontà del progetto, se valutiamo che la Juventus ha intrapreso la strada opposta (p. 0 e ingaggi spropositati e nomi di grido), ma adesso rischia di implodere dal punto di vista economico, ambientale e sportivo.
Invece nel giro di due anni abbiamo quasi invertito i rapporti di forza, il tutto con una gestione oculata del bilancio, anche a dispetto dei mancati ricavi da covid. 
Benissimo.

Ora però con la Champions si chiede di perseguire lo stesso progetto, ma portarlo allo step successivo.
Non mi frega nulla di nomi alla CR7, che come si è visto senza un progetto non servono a nulla. 
Tutto va fatto con coerenza, senza fare il passo piú lungo della gamba, puntando a costruire una rosa lunga e riducendo il rischio di minare la serenità dello spogliatoio.
Dunque acquisti giovani, futuribili e di prospettiva, con qualche nome di carattere e personalità che possa fornire uno sprint in piú dal punto di vista degli attributi. 

L'anno prossimo si può puntare al titolo e agli ottavi, se si interviene bene e nei ruoli giusti, pur puntando a raggiungere l'obiettivo del pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2335317 ha scritto:


> improvvisamente dopo la vittoria con la juve la medaglia è girata ancora.
> 
> pioli, maldini e gazidis sono tornati 3 fenomeni assoluti.
> senza considerare i criticatissimi theo, tomori, diaz, rebic.......



Scusami però c'è chi anche nei momenti di difficoltà questa dirigenza (la parte tecnica) e il mister li ha difesi.
Molta gente sale e scende dal carro però tanta gente è stata coerente nell'affermare che il lavoro svolto è comunque positivo.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Maggio 2021)

Prima di santificare il Vate Gazidis , attendo un ''+'' alla voce ricavi, anzichè un ''-'' alla voce budget
L'unica cosa positiva è non essere nella melma come l'Inter o La Juventus che elemosinano dai loro stesis calciatori


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335341 ha scritto:


> Un AD di un grande club, per fare bene, deve portare successi. Deve vincere. Altrimenti è fuori.
> 
> In nessun grande club al mondo i tifosi vanno a fare i caroselli per il bilancio. Solo al Milan, probabilmente.



Hai ragionissima.
Però fra il vincere uno scudettino e avere le pezze al deretano e costruire un progetto sostenibile dal punto di vista economico senza rischiare di dover smantellare tutto, preferisco la seconda opzione di gran lunga.

La gestione scellerata di Berlusconi e Galliani post Atene insegna molto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335341 ha scritto:


> Un AD di un grande club, per fare bene, deve portare successi. Deve vincere. Altrimenti è fuori.
> 
> In nessun grande club al mondo i tifosi vanno a fare i caroselli per il bilancio. Solo al Milan, probabilmente.



poi voglio vedere i caroselli se la società se ne va gambe all'aria e fallice. Mi ricorda noi quando ci permettemmo l'ultimo mercato super di ibra, robinho e co e vincemmo l'ultimo scudetto, e si prendeva in giro i tifosi contabili, poi dopo lo scudetto siamo stati costretti a vendere thiago e a impacchettare insieme ibra e ci siamo fatti 10 anni di sangue amaro


----------



## Mika (14 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2335375 ha scritto:


> poi voglio vedere i caroselli se la società se ne va gambe all'aria e fallice. Mi ricorda noi quando ci permettemmo l'ultimo mercato super di ibra, robinho e co e vincemmo l'ultimo scudetto, e si prendeva in giro i tifosi contabili, poi dopo lo scudetto siamo stati costretti a vendere thiago e a impacchettare insieme ibra e ci siamo fatti 10 anni di sangue amaro



Per non dimenticare i 230M (a prestiti tra l'altro) buttati da Fassone-Mirabelli che ci stavano facendo fallire l'anno dopo.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2335291 ha scritto:


> Cosa intendi dire in questa parte?
> 
> Concordo su tutto, il punto é che come dici una qualificazione non é sufficente per una cosolidazione definitiva, ad oggi seppur ipotizzando un ridimensionamento importante in estate di Inter e Juve, rimaniamo comunque inferiori a loro. Lo stesso Napoli é superiore a noi in termini di rosa. L'Atalanta colma il gap col gioco. La Lazio dipende da cosa sceglie di puntare, ma quest'anno cederanno almeno un pezzo importante se non dovessero riuscire a qualficarsi in Champions, e la Roma sembra voler fare sul serio con Mourinho.
> 
> ...



Intendo proprio dire che non bisogna iniziare a ragionare sulla base del "servono due acquisti di livello" 

Invece bisogna continuare a costruire la squadra come fatto fino ad ora. Mentre le altre dovranno drasticamente tagliare i costi e dunque ridimensionarsi (ma occhio perchè all'Inter potrebbe anche non bastare...), noi una strada l'abbiamo già intrapresa e basta continuare a seguirla, senza farci tentare dal Higuain/Marione di turno.

Io credo che con la giusta mentalità l'anno prossimo lotteremo ancora piu facilmente per il vertice se non addirittura per vincere.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Maggio 2021)

Ho capito.

Quindi se ritorniamo in CL -- quando Maldini & co hanno fatto mercato da pezzenti, andando ad elemosinare giocatori in giro per il mondo a parte l'acquisto di Tonali -- sarebbe quindi merito dell'amministratore di condominio?

Vabbè.

Pari pari come funziona nella mia azienda, vengono premiati i parvenu incompetenti messi a comandare chi lavora veramente. Ma proprio uguale, eh.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2335384 ha scritto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Quindi se ritorniamo in CL -- quando Maldini & co hanno fatto mercato da pezzenti, andando ad elemosinare giocatori in giro per il mondo a parte l'acquisto di Tonali -- sarebbe quindi merito dell'amministratore di condominio?
> 
> ...



Questo complesso che prendere giocatori in prestito è umiliante non lo capisco, l'importante è che la rosa sia competitiva, poi se rigeneri un giocatore per un'altra squadra mentre ne trai beneficio è irrilevante.

Se nella tua azienda il dirigente spende senza controllo e finisci in cassa integrazione non gli fai un applauso


----------



## Buciadignho (14 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2335383 ha scritto:


> Intendo proprio dire che non bisogna iniziare a ragionare sulla base del "servono due acquisti di livello"
> 
> Invece bisogna continuare a costruire la squadra come fatto fino ad ora. Mentre le altre dovranno drasticamente tagliare i costi e dunque ridimensionarsi (ma occhio perchè all'Inter potrebbe anche non bastare...), noi una strada l'abbiamo già intrapresa e basta continuare a seguirla, senza farci tentare dal Higuain/Marione di turno.
> 
> Io credo che con la giusta mentalità l'anno prossimo lotteremo ancora piu facilmente per il vertice se non addirittura per vincere.



Perfetto. Poi bisogna vedere cosa intendevo per aquisti di livello 

Higuain? No. Mario? Lasciamo perdere. Haaland/Mbappe? Troppo di livello. Vlahovic\Firpo? Assolutamente si!

Con profili del genere si costruirà il futuro.

Condivido perfettamente quello che dici, solo che io questo ridimensionamento degli altri non lo vedo. Se l'Inter dovesse fare entrare u fondo che metta 300M come si dice ha risolto tutti i suoi problemi finanziari. La Juve lascerà partire Ronaldo e cosi ritroverà i soldi mancanti dalla Champions, cambiando Pirlo inoltre guadagnerebbero 10/15 punti.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Maggio 2021)

Garrincha;2335402 ha scritto:


> Questo complesso che prendere giocatori in prestito è umiliante non lo capisco, l'importante è che la rosa sia competitiva, poi se rigeneri un giocatore per un'altra squadra mentre ne trai beneficio è irrilevante.
> 
> Se nella tua azienda il dirigente spende senza controllo e finisci in cassa integrazione non gli fai un applauso



Infatti non è umiliante prendere giocatori in prestito di per sé.

E' umiliante quando il dirigente risparmia sulla forza lavoro (i giocatori) e poi prende uno stipendio di vari milioni di euro, quando poi vedi che dopo si danna l'anima nelle iniziative social.

E tutto questo dicendo che io ai giocatori gli darei un decimo dello stipendio, eh. Già mi dà fastidio vedere gente che corre dietro ad un pallone e prende in un anno quello che io non prendo nemmeno in 10 vite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Maggio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2335354 ha scritto:


> Scusami però c'è chi anche nei momenti di difficoltà questa dirigenza (la parte tecnica) e il mister li ha difesi.
> Molta gente sale e scende dal carro però tanta gente è stata coerente nell'affermare che il lavoro svolto è comunque positivo.



be certo.
per me ci sono anche gli esagerati dalla parte opposta perchè se andiamo in CL a pari punti con la 5a dopo esser stati 1i per 20 giorate non è che è tutto rose e fiori.
adesso sembrano tutti fenomeni... tipo da 3 vittorie in CL consecutive. poi se pareggiamo col bologna son guai.

aspetterei fine stagione e questioni spinose per fare un bel bilancio definitivo della stagione. per me ad oggi il lavoro della parte tecnica in generale è negativo (anche se i risultati sul campo sono più che buoni). mi aspettavo ben altra gestione.
gazidis non lo commento nemmeno son capaci tutti di ridurre le spese.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2335409 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Poi bisogna vedere cosa intendevo per aquisti di livello
> 
> Higuain? No. Mario? Lasciamo perdere. Haaland/Mbappe? Troppo di livello. Vlahovic\Firpo? Assolutamente si!
> 
> ...



Vedremo cosa faranno le altre. Secondo me sarà un'estate lunghissima.

Di Zhang non mi fido per niente. Basta vedere cosa ha combinato con lo Jiangsu...

Riguardo a noi, si dai il concetto è quello. Per acquisti di "livello" io intendo Tomori. Quando è arrivato è stato schifato diciamo da 9 tifosi su 10. Oggi sarebbero tutti pronti a togliersi i soldi di tasca pur di farlo rimanere.


----------



## Milo (14 Maggio 2021)

Champions, un lavoro giusto coi ricavi e innesti giusti.

Così tra 2 anni ci divertiamo seriamente.


----------



## davoreb (14 Maggio 2021)

Se are per Gazidis oggi eravamo senza Ibra e probabilmente sesti in classifica.

Il grandissimo amministratore arrivato all'Arsenal nel 2008 e per 10 anni non vincendo assolutamente nulla. (nei 10 anni precedenti 2 premier leagues + una finale di cl).

Festeggiamo visto che invece di 200 milioni di rosso quest'anno sono solo 100.

La squadra attuale ha un ottimo potenziale ma non facciamoci ingannare, siamo sempre dal quarto al sesto posto come valore della Rosa.

La Juve non si suiciderà tutti gli anni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (15 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2335414 ha scritto:


> be certo.
> per me ci sono anche gli esagerati dalla parte opposta perchè se andiamo in CL a pari punti con la 5a dopo esser stati 1i per 20 giorate non è che è tutto rose e fiori.
> adesso sembrano tutti fenomeni... tipo da 3 vittorie in CL consecutive. poi se pareggiamo col bologna son guai.
> 
> ...



Ti sbagli di grosso.
Pochi sono capaci di tagliare e fare piú di 10 punti rispetto all'anno scorso.

Tu cosa ti aspettavi? Spese pazze? Maldini col budget che aveva ha fatto capolavori (ripeto, Theo e bennacer su tutti, migliori interpreti della serie a nel ruolo).

Serve equilibrio, siamo d'accordo.
Ma dal punto di partenza abbiamo fatto chilometri e possiamo crescere.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Maggio 2021)

Ne riparliamo quando entreranno davvero, se entreranno... l'Inter sono due anni che va in Champions, e che ha risolto?


----------



## Maximo (15 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2335341 ha scritto:


> Un AD di un grande club, per fare bene, deve portare successi. Deve vincere. Altrimenti è fuori.
> 
> In nessun grande club al mondo i tifosi vanno a fare i caroselli per il bilancio. Solo al Milan, probabilmente.



Il mondo nell'ultimo anno è cambiato ed il calcio deve adeguarsi di conseguenza. Nel futuro prossimo, i risultati sportivi non potranno più prescindere da un bilancio in ordine. Come Milan abbiamo il vantaggio di esserci mossi molto prima degli altri su questa strada, seppur per motivi diversi dalla successiva crisi portata dalla pandemia.


----------



## mil77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Shmuk;2335804 ha scritto:


> Ne riparliamo quando entreranno davvero, se entreranno... l'Inter sono due anni che va in Champions, e che ha risolto?



Intanto ha vinto uno scudetto, poi comunque l'Inter fin dai tempi di Thoir è piena di debiti che nessuno ha mai pagato, il Milan non ha debiti


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2335120 ha scritto:


> Ma come ma Gazidis non è un fesso inutile per molti qui dentro e ora i passivi sono dimezzati? C'è per forza un errore.



Non riesco a credere a quello che sto leggendo.
Magari domani arrivo io, dico a Maldini che non deve spendere soldi per i cartellini, che devo ridurre il monte ingaggi a quello del Benevento... Poi quando vinciamo lo scudetto c'è chi viene sul forum a scrivere che è merito mio 

Tutti sono capaci di andare da Maldini e dire di spendere meno.
Anche un bambino di 13 anni potrebbe farlo.
Ma poi tra avere una rosa da scudetto o una da retrocessione... Beh dipende solo dalla parte sportiva.

Invece sul incremento dei sponsor dove siamo?
A zero.
E se ci sarà un aumento sarà solo perché la parte sportiva avrà centrato un obiettivo (CL) che ci darà più visibilità...e non certo perché il fenomeno sudafricano avrà fatto bene il suo lavoro.

Anzi.
Tra ingaggio suo, causa persa con Boban e soldi da spendere per colpa della Super League... Mi chiedo proprio come potete scrivere cose così ridicole.
Con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2335815 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a credere a quello che sto leggendo.
> Magari domani arrivo io, dico a Maldini che non deve spendere soldi per i cartellini, che devo ridurre il monte ingaggi a quello del Benevento... Poi quando vinciamo lo scudetto c'è chi viene sul forum a scrivere che è merito mio
> 
> Tutti sono capaci di andare da Maldini e dire di spendere meno.
> ...



Abbiamo anche comprato la sede...


----------



## Shmuk (15 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2335814 ha scritto:


> Intanto ha vinto uno scudetto, poi comunque l'Inter fin dai tempi di Thoir è piena di debiti che nessuno ha mai pagato, il Milan non ha debiti



Lasciando per un attimo l'Inter da parte, abbiamo il 4o passivo della serie A: non avremo debiti verso terzi, ma Elliott che ce li mette dovrà rientrare o comunque compensare in qualche maniera...


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2335111 ha scritto:


> Dici gli stadi non riapriranno nemmeno a settembre?
> Io di questo calcio di plastica francamente non ne posso più.
> 
> Non sopporto non poter andare ogni tanto allo stadio ( per il mio milan ma anche per altri eventi), non sopporto vedere le partite con le tribune vuote, non sopporto più le voci degli allenatori che telecomandano i calciatori.
> ...



Allo stadio ci si torna, ma è evidente che si fa previo vaccino, tampone negativo o guarigione. Ed ovviamente a numero ridotto, questa cosa resterà per anni.


----------



## Marcex7 (15 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2335228 ha scritto:


> L'unico problema del Milan sono i ricavi. Sotto tutti gli altri aspetti la gestione è eccellente.
> 
> Chiaro che con la CL possa mettersi in moto finalmente il motore. Secondo me non basta una qualificazione in realtà, dovremo riuscire a restare al vertice e qualificarci di nuovo per qualche stagione di fila, allora il discorso cambia.
> 
> ...



Meno sofferta i prossimi anni?Non lo so,perchè per me siamo meno forti di Napoli e Lazio(juve non la conto neanche)
Quest'anno è stata una stagione "anomala" e secondo me non conta a livello statistico.
Penso che i primi 3 posti nella prossima stagione sono già assegnati(Inter,juve e Atalanta) e a noi resta il quarto con squadre che per me sono più forti di noi anche ora


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Maggio 2021)

Marcex7;2335905 ha scritto:


> Meno sofferta i prossimi anni?Non lo so,perchè per me siamo meno forti di Napoli e Lazio(juve non la conto neanche)
> Quest'anno è stata una stagione "anomala" e secondo me non conta a livello statistico.
> Penso che i primi 3 posti nella prossima stagione sono già assegnati(Inter,juve e Atalanta) e a noi resta il quarto con squadre che per me sono più forti di noi anche ora



Vedremo cosa faranno Juve e Inter e se le proprietà sosterranno i bilanci drammaticamente in perdita senza ridimensionare la rosa.


----------



## mil77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Shmuk;2335827 ha scritto:


> Lasciando per un attimo l'Inter da parte, abbiamo il 4o passivo della serie A: non avremo debiti verso terzi, ma Elliott che ce li mette dovrà rientrare o comunque compensare in qualche maniera...



Se vuole metterceli. Se no si fa fare un prestito non mette un euro e il Milan avrà 100 milioni di debiti


----------



## mil77 (15 Maggio 2021)

Marcex7;2335905 ha scritto:


> Meno sofferta i prossimi anni?Non lo so,perchè per me siamo meno forti di Napoli e Lazio(juve non la conto neanche)
> Quest'anno è stata una stagione "anomala" e secondo me non conta a livello statistico.
> Penso che i primi 3 posti nella prossima stagione sono già assegnati(Inter,juve e Atalanta) e a noi resta il quarto con squadre che per me sono più forti di noi anche ora



Ma in base a cosa? Vediamo come sono le rose ad agosto...es l'atalanta senza gas vale la metà


----------



## ibracadabra9 (16 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2335414 ha scritto:


> be certo.
> per me ci sono anche gli esagerati dalla parte opposta perchè se andiamo in CL a pari punti con la 5a dopo esser stati 1i per 20 giorate non è che è tutto rose e fior.



Voi non state bene.
Se andiamo in champions a pari merito con la quinta che spero sia la Juve godo ancora di più


----------



## Ambrole (16 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2335120 ha scritto:


> Ma come ma Gazidis non è un fesso inutile per molti qui dentro e ora i passivi sono dimezzati? C'è per forza un errore.



Vai a capire eh.


----------

